# K-9 Bites



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

After seeing Kyle's bite photo I became interested in any good home treatments for such things...not that I plan on getting bitten. What are decoys/helpers using for this other than time. Sometimes you just can't sit out the day with ice on your body, dogs have to be worked.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> After seeing Kyle's bite photo I became interested in any good home treatments for such things...not that I plan on getting bitten. What are decoys/helpers using for this other than time. Sometimes you just can't sit out the day with ice on your body, dogs have to be worked.


A little Neosporin is about all I do if anything at all (chicks dig scars  ). Knock on wood, I have not had any bad enough that required a hospital trip.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

wet bandages and waterstofperoxide, don't know the right english name. The stuff your dentist use diluted if you have dental chirgury.

Keep wounds open (no stiches of not many if the wound is really big), clean the wound out with the peroxide, get your shots with the doc if you haven't had any recently, keep wound wet. It heals up by itselve, will take awhile.

If there is anything else besides deep skin or openw wounds, call your doctor or go to the ER. They will do the plastic chirgury and ment damaged muscles and pezen (don't know english word, the little white thingies around your muscles that makes joints move).


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> pezen (don't know english word, the little white thingies around your muscles that makes joints move).


tendons or ligaments, selena!


----------



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

To add on to the already great advice, clean the wound with Chlora-hexi-derm. It's a blue liquid that is preferable to hydrogen peroxide because hydrogen peroxide has been found to destroy tissue to some extent. ChloraHXD is available in stores and via the internet. The best value is to buy a gallon and decant it to smaller containers for each of your bathrooms, cars, first aid kits and clubhouse and so forth. It's also good for wounds on animals and cleaning out mouth sores, ears with mites and so on. For bruises that are not "open" arnica in oil can be applied, then wrapped in saran wrap (so as to be absorbed into the body and not the bandaging.) Arnica is fabulous for pain and healing of bruises as well as joint, tendon, and muscle problems.

While I don't think anyone "plans" on getting bit, hit shappens even to handlers or others who aren't expecting it. Since many places require doctors reporting such and then quarrantine for dogs who bite peoples regardless of what happened, it may be useful to edit your explanation to the doctor. For example, I fell on a rake, cleaning up metal debris, or construction accident (if it's a clean cut) or even goose herding accident

And strongly agreed that everyone should be current in their tetanus shots. They last 10 years now, and for sure prevention is easier than treatment.


----------

